# want to build an AR-15 for hog hunting



## cr4zygui (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys I know that this questions have been asked and answer numerous of time but I need to get everything I can out of 1 post instead of trying to find the information out of 50 different post.  Well this is going to be my first AR-15 and it will be mainly for hunting deers and hogs (mostly hogs) and was looking for 6.8 spc unless otherwise.  This project will take me some-time to build cause I want to build it on my own for the first time and on a tight budget.  Please if you give me any suggestions please link me to the sites so I don't have to play the guessing game of which part to get.  Remember I do not know much about AR's so give me alittle break.  I thank you guys/gals ahead of times cause I know there will probably be lots of recommended/suggestions and I will welcome all to take to consideration.


----------



## Marty55 (Oct 4, 2011)

Check out Brownells, the gun parts company: www.brownells.com and also their AR15 site: www.ar15builder.com

They also have a catalog just on AR15s, including kits.


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 4, 2011)

THANKS for the response but I can't seem to find the 68 spc to put together on the ar15builder..com website.  I have been looking into the sites before but not sure what to get.


----------



## geezer56 (Oct 4, 2011)

Go to the next gunshow in your area, buy the upper assembly  that you want.  Then buy a stripped lower and parts kit for it at the next one.  You won't go wrong with a 6.8, or 300 Blackout, or 6.5 grendel.  They are all suitable for deer or hogs.  After that first one, you will see what you want different on the next one.


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  But it seems like the parts are alittle pricier here at the gun shows then online.  Well I need to catch the gunshow at the expo center and not the farmers market


----------



## tpj070 (Oct 5, 2011)

go to model1sales.com and buy your upper receiver then buy your stripped lower and assemble it yourself. add a scope and any other accessories.


----------



## geezer56 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ijust finished a build on a lightweight 223 AR.  I bought an upper for $399, bolt included.  It is a 16 inch light weight barrel, 1-9 twist, mid-length gas system, free float handguard, in flat top configuration.  I bought one of the Plum Crazy polymer lowers for $99 at a gunshow.  Added a $75 scope, all good.  Is it a bench rest gun?  NO.  It will shoot inch and a half groups all day long though, with 55 or 60 gr. bullets.  More fun than getting dirty, weighs about 6 1/2 lbs, minus mag.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2011)

Check out Palmetto State Armory. Great prices


----------



## reel2rifle (Oct 5, 2011)

6.8mm.  1-11 twist.  I would stay away from the .223 myself.  I have had both and feel the 6.8 is superior weapon for hunting hogs and deer.   My 10 year old used it last year  to take a doe at over 100yds.  I have killed numerous hogs with it.  Adjustable stock and 16" barrel works well on long hauls through the swamp.  Collapes it and sling it over your back and start the drag out the swamp with the hog.  Stick with barnes (95 gr)or pro-hunters bullets(110 gr).


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 5, 2011)

If your going to build it from the ground up I'd suggest a 223 with a 1-7 or 1-8 twist 16 inch barrel. If you can afford it I'd add a Adams arms piston kit. A muzzle break makes it so there's almost no muzzle climb and follow up shots are much quicker. You just cant beat a piston gun for staying clean. With the twists I recommended you can shoot  heavy _hunting_ bullets. A 223 is more than enough out to 200 yards for hogs and deer.

All the pictures here are with 223's. 

I'm not bad mouthin folks who say a 223 isn't enough, but I know about 300 hogs, a whole bunch of deer and a few dozen Yotes who'd disagree...

Most of the pics are with the Ruger SR556 piston gun. Some the Bushmaster Varmiter. 75g Hornaday BTHP.


----------



## mike bell (Oct 7, 2011)

For deer and hogs....I would build what you want. Yes you can use a .223, but if you have a choice, why would you?  I built a .300 Blackout/Whisper earlier this year.  Takes regular AR mags and shoots a .308 bullet in a regular AR size frame.  



> Check out Palmetto State Armory. Great prices



Half my parts came from Palmetto and the other half came from Bravo Company.


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 8, 2011)

reel2rifle said:


> 6.8mm.  1-11 twist.  I would stay away from the .223 myself.  I have had both and feel the 6.8 is superior weapon for hunting hogs and deer.   My 10 year old used it last year  to take a doe at over 100yds.  I have killed numerous hogs with it.  Adjustable stock and 16" barrel works well on long hauls through the swamp.  Collapes it and sling it over your back and start the drag out the swamp with the hog.  Stick with barnes (95 gr)or pro-hunters bullets(110 gr).




Hey I just got my order in for a arp upper and a aero precision lower and getting my rra 2 stage trigger to finish the rifle itself but now I need a scope and mount for it.  What's strange is I ordered my lower before my upper but H at arp manage to get my upper sooner than expected and will be here before the lower.  It is a 6.8x43 spc with a 1-11.25" twist 18" barrel.  Oh forgot to say thanks to all the advice from everyone it helps me a lot and got me learning new stuff everyday


Nang


----------



## 68wj (Oct 9, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> Hey I just got my order in for a arp upper and a aero precision lower and getting my rra 2 stage trigger to finish the rifle itself but now I need a scope and mount for it.  What's strange is I ordered my lower before my upper but H at arp manage to get my upper sooner than expected and will be here before the lower.  It is a 6.8x43 spc with a 1-11.25" twist 18" barrel.  Oh forgot to say thanks to all the advice from everyone it helps me a lot and got me learning new stuff everyday
> 
> 
> Nang


Sounds like a good setup.  You should be happy with the ARP build.


----------

